# Feet flicking



## Gordon (Dec 13, 2013)

One of my two has always been very unhappy about nail clipping time, and when let down, he gallops away, flicking his hind feet. I used to think it meant he was basically saying, "the heck with you, Gordon!" Recently, though, I've noticed he does that foot flicking thing sometimes when he's just coming in from another room. He did it just now, and is laid down comfortably next to a space heater, next to me at the computer. So, I'm wondering now if there is a double meaning to those foot flicks. He clearly hates his nails being clipped, and does the foot flicking, but if he does the same thing when just coming in to visit and relax, I'm puzzled.

Do any of your bunnies do that, and what do you think it means?


----------



## Bville (Dec 13, 2013)

My bunnies do that and I have always interpreted it as meaning they are happy because they do it along with binkys when they are out playing. Maybe your bunny is just happy to be put down again and free from the nail clipping. He might not be giving you attitude or holding a grudge. Maybe he lives in the moment and is happy again as soon as the clipping is over.


----------



## JBun (Dec 13, 2013)

Foot flicking usually does mean that they are annoyed or upset with you, but it could have other meanings like thumping does. Usually thumping is used when a rabbit is scared or upset, but they will also thump when they are annoyed, impatient, and even when they are happy and running around having fun. Rabbits thump to convey strong emotions, good or bad, so maybe foot flicking is the same. It could also be he may just be flicking something off his feet


----------



## Gordon (Dec 13, 2013)

They certainly are intensely emotional beings. That's probably why I identify with them so much!


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 13, 2013)

The meaning differs based on how the bunny's facing, too - if he turns his back, takes a hop or two and flicks his feet, that's a "stuff it, buddy!" flick. That's doubly so if he stops and looks back over his shoulder to make sure you got the point. 

If he's coming toward you and kicks out, it's a happy thing - "yippee! Dad's noticed me! Here I come!" 

And in the extreme, where the bunny jumps straight up in the air and kicks out all four limbs, that's a binky.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Dec 13, 2013)

Sophie will sometimes foot flick me when I say hi to her when she comes out of her condo. I took it as her annoyance with me that I had the audacity to address her! Lol

She also foot flicks sometimes if her ears get itchy. And when I pet her wrong!

And like your rabbit she occasionally foot flicks when entering a room too, not sure why!


----------



## lozeldatkm (Dec 13, 2013)

My giant will stomp and thump when she just wants my attention. It could be anything.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 13, 2013)

Mine will usually hang out by the baby gate at the door, and then tear around in circles when I get near.


----------



## Bville (Dec 13, 2013)

Bville said:


> My bunnies do that and I have always interpreted it as meaning they are happy because they do it along with binkys when they are out playing. Maybe your bunny is just happy to be put down again and free from the nail clipping. He might not be giving you attitude or holding a grudge. Maybe he lives in the moment and is happy again as soon as the clipping is over.



From what everyone else says, I must be pissing off my bunnies more than I realize!! :roflmao:anic::laugh::imstupid


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 13, 2013)

Are you giving your bunnies nummy, sugary fruity treats like craisins and bananas all day every day, letting them stuff their greedy faces with all the fruit they can eat until their tummies ache? No? Then you're probably pissing off your bunnies more than you realize!


----------



## Bville (Dec 13, 2013)

Imbrium said:


> Are you giving your bunnies nummy, sugary fruity treats like craisins and bananas all day every day, letting them stuff their greedy faces with all the fruit they can eat until their tummies ache? No? Then you're probably pissing off your bunnies more than you realize!



Funny you should ask. I just gave Pepper her greens and she gave me the foot flick and ran into her bedroom. I came out with fresh water and got the foot flick again. Now that I know what the flick means, I think she only likes it when the greens are topped with a piece of carrot or Brussels sprout like I had been giving for a while. Guess she let me know!!hnoyoudidnt:


----------

